# Como sacar los parametros TS desde bassbox 6



## zxeth (Ene 2, 2012)

Buenas tardes, me decidí hacer este tema ya que hay mucha gente que no sabe sacar los parámetros TS y tampoco sabe ingles como para tratar de sacarlos.
Para empezar este tutorial lo saque del programa bassbox 6 pro, es un programa muy fácil de usar y es muy amigable, te hace los cálculos solo y  explica paso a paso como sacar los parámetros o elegir una caja para el parlante, en este tutorial vamos a utilizar este programa, mas adelante talvez me decida a aprender los cálculos para sacar ciertos datos y también de la opción de hacer todo sin la pc.

Una vez descargado el programa lo instalamos y lo iniciamos, va a aparecer una ventana, vamos a dar click en la opción que dice open design window.
Una vez echo esto vamos a la solapa test y a la opción driver, nos va a mostrar una ventana como la de abajo

​
Ahora si empezamos a sacar los parámetros, pero antes para esto necesitamos:
Un generador de señales (senoidales)
Un frecuencímetro
Un amplificador de audio de 100-200w (en realidad según la potencia del parlante, no sirve un amplificador de 100watts para sacar los TS de un parlante de 6” de 20watts RMS)
Una resistencia de 1K  mínimamente de 2watts
Un voltímetro o tester que también lea resistencias
Un artefacto que suspenda al parlante en el aire sin que este cerca de cualquier superficie (muchos cuelgan en parlante de 2 hilos fuertes desde el techo para que la cuerda absorba las vibraciones)
Una caja de prueba (mirar la tabla de abajo)

Diámetro del parlante	  Volumen de la caja


  130 mm (5” y 6”)          	3,5 lts.
  200 mm (8”)	                15 lts.
  250 mm (10”)	                30 lts.
  300 mm (12”)	                60 lts.
  380 mm (15”)	                120 lts.
  460 mm (18”)	                170 lts.

Nota:  1” (una pulgada) es igual a 25,4mm (milímetros), en este programa se aproxima a 25mm.

Nota2: Hay que acordarse de que el programa es en ingles, por lo cual los decimales se escriben con un punto (.) y no una coma (,). 

La siguiente imagen muestra como conectar el parlante para empezar la prueba, además voy a dejar paso por paso la pantalla que va a ir dando el programa para sacar los parámetros.
Ingresamos la empresa que fabrica los parlantes y apretamos en next

​
Ingresamos el modelo del parlante y apretamos en next

​
Acá si queremos ingresamos el serial del parlante, no es necesario, apretamos next

​
Acá tenemos que desconectar la resistencia de 1k y medirla con el tester como muestra la imagen.  El valor se coloca en el casillero que dice resistor (R) y apretamos next

​
Medimos el pistón tal cual como dice la imagen y lo colocamos en el casillero, luego apretamos next
Nota: Las mediciones siempre en milímetros (1cm = 10mm), el diámetro del pistón es usualmente el diámetro medio del ala de goma o de cartón

​
Ahora tenemos que poner el parlante en el soporte previamente dicho o colgarlo del techo tendiendo de 2 hilos, luego se procede a medir la resistencia que tiene el parlante desconectado con el tester como muestra la figura, una vez sacada la resistencia esta va a ser nuestra Re y la ingresamos en el casillero y apretamos next

​
Bueno ya paso la parte fácil, ahora viene lo complicado (en realidad sigue siendo fácil). Ahora con el parlante todavía en el soporte o colgado del aire conectamos el amplificador, la resistencia y el generador de señales como se mostro al principio, hay que tener en cuenta que la resistencia va siempre del lado positivo del parlante. Una vez conectado prendemos el amplificador y ponemos el generador de señales en 500hz, siempre corroborando con el frecuencímetro lo que estamos diciendo.
Ahora ajustamos la salida del generador o del amplificador hasta que podamos medir entre 10 y 20 volts en la posición T1 de la imagen siguiente, (o sea entre los terminales de la resistencia) , hay que fijarse de no sobrecargar el amplificador y llevarlo a niveles altos de distorsión. En el casillero ponemos el voltaje que nos dio y ponemos next

​
En la siguiente imagen nos indica que tenemos que buscar 3 frecuencias distintas F1, Fs y F2, Fs es el punto de resonancia del parlante al aire libre, F1 y F2 están situados a los costados de Fs, estas frecuencias indican en ancho del punto, acá solo hay que apretar next

​
Para encontrar la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante al aire libre se debe dejar el parlante en el soporte o colgado y se debe barrer las frecuencias (ir jugando con el generador) desde 500hz hacia abajo hasta que el voltaje en T2 (mirar cual es T2 en el diagrama) de máximo, o sea hasta que el voltaje en los bornes del parlantes sea el mas alto. En el casillero se debe colocar la frecuencia en la cual el parlante da el valor de tensión mas alto, luego apretamos en next

​
Ahora tenemos que poner en la casillero el voltaje que obtuvimos anteriormente en los bornes del parlante cuando encontramos frecuencia de resonancia, luego apretamos en next

​
En el siguiente paso vamos a jugar con el generador de frecuencias por debajo de Fs (frecuencia de resonancia) hasta que el voltímetro o tester mida el valor que se indica en la figura, una vez hecho esto vamos a poner la frecuencia que nos dio como resultado esa tensión en el casillero y vamos a apretar en next. 
OJO, No siempre va a dar 1,2V, este resultado varía según las mediciones anteriores

​
En este paso vamos a hacer lo mismo que en el anterior punto pero esta vez por arriba de Fs (frecuencia de resonancia,  una vez hecho esto vamos a poner la frecuencia que nos dio como resultado esa tensión en el casillero y vamos a apretar en next. 

​
Ahora sí, se habrán preguntado para que hicieron una caja al principio del tutorial?, bueno en este paso la vamos a usar, ahora cuidadosamente vamos a poner el parlante en la caja, Hay que fijarse que no hayan perdidas de aire en el parlante o en la caja.  Es más conveniente colocar el parlante al revez de cómo tiene que ir, o sea, el imán hacia afuera y el cono hacia adentro.  Esto ayuda en no tener que pasar cable por adentro de la caja, el cual si se pasa por adentro la caja pierde volumen y talvez gana perdidas por donde entran los cables. Si se puede habría que sellar las juntas con silicona para hacer totalmente sellada la caja
En este paso en el casillero vamos a poner exactamente el volumen de la caja “Vb” (el volumen interno, no externo, o sea el volumen sin la madera). También en el caso de poner el parlante normalmente hay que restarle el volumen del parlante y los cables, por eso se recomienda ponerlo al revez, una vez hecho esto clickeamos en next
Nota: La fórmula del volumen de un cubo es Base x Altura x Espesor.  Hay que pasar el volumen a litros (1000 litros es 1m cubico)

​
En este paso explica que hay que sacar Fc, esta es la frecuencia de resonancia del sistema, F1 y F2 sirven también para ver el ancho de la frecuencia.  Acá le damos next

​


----------



## zxeth (Ene 2, 2012)

En los siguientes pasos se va a volver a hacer lo mismo que se hiso para sacar Fs, solo que ahora vamos a sacar Fc, lo único que cambia es que el parlante esta en un sistema (esta dentro de un bafle). Por las dudas vamos a repetir las consignas. Ahora con el parlante en el circuito de testeo con la resistencia en serie como muestra el diagrama a continuación, vamos a jugar con el generador de frecuencias desde los 500hz yendo hacia abajo hasta encontrar de nuevo la máxima tensión entre los bornes del parlante, después ponemos la Fc en el casillero y apretamos next. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 65235​
 Ahora vamos a ingresar en el casillero la tensión que nos dio en los bornes del parlante cuando este está en la frecuencia de resonancia, esta va a ser V2. Luego apretamos en next

Ver el archivo adjunto 65236​
 Bueno, en este paso recordemos que la tensión varía según los datos puestos anteriormente, a mi me dice 2,117volts, pero a ustedes más que seguro les va a dar otra tensión, para sacar F1 tenemos que jugar con el generador por debajo de Fc hasta llegar a la tensión que indica la figura, una vez obtenida F1 la ponemos en el casillero y apretamos next

Ver el archivo adjunto 65237​
 En este paso vamos a hacer lo mismo que en el otro pero en lugar de buscar la tensión por debajo de Fc vamos a buscarla por arriba de Fc, una vez que encontramos la frecuencia 

Ver el archivo adjunto 65238​
 Y bueno ya llegamos al último paso, en este paso nos muestra los parámetros TS, los cálculos los hace la maquina sola por eso me gusta tanto este programa, (Ojo, no digo que el winisd no sirve, solo digo que este me gusta más). 

Ver el archivo adjunto 65239​ Con estos parámetros ya podemos diseñar las cajas para nuestros parlantes, si clickeamos en load into a new design nos va a cargar ese parlante en el programa para utilizarlo para calcular las cajas. 

 Espero que les sirva este tutorial, desde acá ya tienen todo lo necesario. Mucha suerte y saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2012)

Muy bueno zxeth!!!!! Un muy buen tutorial para los principiantes!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2012)

Imágenes arregladas.

Gracias por el aporte


----------



## zxeth (Ene 8, 2012)

Muchas gracias ezavalla y muchas gracias fogo, no podia dividir el post antes porque me los volvia a unir solo


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 31, 2012)

Zxeth.

este fin de semana iniciare las mediciones  y comento como me fue 

gracias por el excelente aporte


----------



## ranaway (Ago 1, 2012)

Que bueno che, la verdad muy buena explicacion, justo estoy midiendo una Jahro 15JB250 y me estan sacando canas verdes.

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 1, 2012)

Felicitaciones Zxeth, muy buen aporte !!


----------



## zxeth (Ago 1, 2012)

ranaway dijo:


> Que bueno che, la verdad muy buena explicacion, justo estoy midiendo una Jahro 15JB250 y me estan sacando canas verdes.
> 
> Saludos!



jajajajajaja cuando estes por las canas violetas avisame, vas a terminar usando cualquier caja porque cada vez que lo midas te va a dar una cosa distinta 



ehbressan dijo:


> Felicitaciones Zxeth, muy buen aporte !!



gracias =), espero que a alguien mas le sirva


----------



## ranaway (Ago 2, 2012)

zxeth dijo:


> jajajajajaja cuando estes por las canas violetas avisame, vas a terminar usando cualquier caja porque cada vez que lo midas te va a dar una cosa distinta



Que gracioso... ya hable con Gabriel este tarde se los llevo a ver que puede hacer...

Saludos!!


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 2, 2012)

Muy bueno, gracias por tomarte el tiempo para ello, chauuuuuu


----------

